# P250 need caliber exchange kit, where to buy???????



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a P250 compact 9mm, amazing gun!. But I really want to get a caliber exchange it really bad. I have no idea where to find one for a decent price. cabelas and gander do not have and neither do any of the small local shops in town. Anyone know where I can pick one up??????????????


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

According to Sig's website, they are out of stock.

SIG Store

Top Gun Supply is out of stock also.

Sig Sauer P250 Compact, UPGRADE KIT - .40SW - Top Gun Supply


----------



## plord82 (May 20, 2011)

If you're still looking, I was able to get one from Cal's Sporting Armory for just under $250 with shipping.
Just received my 357C X-change kit today.

Sig Sauer 357 Sig 3.9" Blue Conv Unit P250 Fixed Night Sights


----------



## plord82 (May 20, 2011)

That being said, I'm pondering letting go of the 9mm SC set up along with 6 mags.
I put 150 rounds down the barrel.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Call Jason at JC Weaponry. $230 for a kit. Good price on mags too.


----------

